
Walkie talkie speeds up turntable. Why/how? [audio] - a_crc
https://www.reddit.com/r/vinyl/comments/ffcxu3/walkie_talkie_speeds_up_turntable_whyhow_audio/
======
a_crc
From the OP on reddit:

"No parameters to the speed increase. The longer I hold it, the faster it
goes, but I’ve only held it for a second because I don’t know what, if any,
damage I may be causing."

